
Git is an acceptable filesystem - whitequark
http://whitequark.org/blog/2012/02/21/a-short-note-on-the-topic-of-filesystems/
======
kbrowne
Plan 9's Venti filesystem:

<http://plan9.bell-labs.com/sys/doc/venti/venti.html>

already does this, more or less.

~~~
whitequark
Oh, I expected this. Thanks for the link.

